# Where is the water during CLEAN ME mode?



## jg_germany

Dear Sage Forum members

Happy New Year!

We recently purchased a Sage machine & responded to the first CLEAN ME request- placing clean disc in 1 Cup Filter basket, cleaning tablet... cleaning cycle. No water came out of portafilter. Every video show water coming out of portafilter during cleaning cycle. Only water that came out was in drip tray.

is this OK? The water pressure was extremely high during the cleaning cycles.

Thanks in advance for your responses.

Sincerely

Jonathan


----------



## DavecUK

jg_germany said:


> Dear Sage Forum members
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> We recently purchased a Sage machine & responded to the first CLEAN ME request- placing clean disc in 1 Cup Filter basket, cleaning tablet... cleaning cycle. No water came out of portafilter. Every video show water coming out of portafilter during cleaning cycle. Only water that came out was in drip tray.
> 
> is this OK? The water pressure was extremely high during the cleaning cycles.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Jonathan


if the cleaning basket doesn't have a hole in it....that sounds like it's all handy dandy A OK.


----------



## 4085

The purpose of clean me is to put a blank disc to stop the water escaping. this then circulates around the inside of the group head and is ejected via the solenoid into the drip tray. it is quite normal behaviour. Every couple of days you could run the clean me cuycle without putting a detergent tablet in and just using water.


----------



## ajohn

Some of Sage's machines may have a small hole in the cleaning disc. The general idea of it seems to be that the tablet blocks it but eventually a small quantity of water goes through it.

Dual Boiler so probably Oracle's, no hole. Barista Express has a hole so I assume other machines that use the smaller basket will have as well. I suspect manuals suggest using it with a pressurised / dual wall filter basket when the disk has a hole in it but can't put my hand on a Barista Express manual at the moment.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK

ajohn said:


> Some of Sage's machines may have a small hole in the cleaning disc. The general idea of it seems to be that the tablet blocks it but eventually a small quantity of water goes through it.
> 
> Dual Boiler so probably Oracle's, no hole. Barista Express has a hole so I assume other machines that use the smaller basket will have as well. I suspect manuals suggest using it with a pressurised / dual wall filter basket when the disk has a hole in it but can't put my hand on a Barista Express manual at the moment.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Glad you posted to clear it up for the OP, I did wonder why they had seen some machines that produced water from the group when cleaning


----------



## ajohn

DavecUK said:


> Glad you posted to clear it up for the OP, I did wonder why they had seen some machines that produced water from the group when cleaning


Idea may be to clean the portafilter and the basket a bit. I haven't done for a while on the BE but my impression is that a tablet blocks the hole for a while during the cleaning cycle.which lasts a few mins. My DB disc has no hole so Oracle's probably the same. Still has a section to hold the tablet in place though.

John

-


----------



## Alun

Sage oracle.... will not going clean cycle ...it just reads busy on the display, any one else had this problem?


----------



## TrevorB

Why do the instructions say to fill the water tank to max when cleaning if very little water is actually used. Also the cleaning warning lights have not reset on my Bambino since doing a clean. Any suggestions?


----------



## ajohn

Did you use Sage's cleaning cycle and clean the shower filter and the area behind it first ? Then allow the machine to finish it's cycle?

If the machine has gone to the point of really needing a descale that can cause all sorts of strange things to happen. Dirty shower screens may too.

Filling the tank is just a safety instruction other wise they would have to say x ml needs to be in it.


----------



## ajohn

To have a hole and not have a hole is clearer these days. The hole was mainly for the DTP as no 3 way so the grouphead can have water pressure in it when the cleaning disk is used. This may wet the operator and the machine.

A hole made with the normal dress makers pin as used when packing new shirts etc should be ok for use on a DTP.


----------



## TrevorB

Thanks guys. Will give it a try with another cleaning cycle (yes, I did use Sage clean). When you say cleaning screen and behind, do you mean the mesh thing in the group head and what do you mean by 'behind it' do I need to take something off? I clean the outside of the screen with a damp cloth every use but do anything else other than in the manual


----------



## ajohn

The manual will tell you about removing the shower screen for cleaning and the area behind it can be seen when it's off. Yes it's the mesh bit. I think they provide a hex key with all machines to get it off with.

I stick a small mirror on the drip tray so I can see what I am doing.


----------

